

Show HN: Final round of Alpha testers wanted before public Beta - mrspin
http://Beepl.com
We're getting ready for our public Beta and, having rolled some changes, it would be really helpful to get a few more Alpha users in beforehand. Thanks.
======
mrspin
We're getting ready for our public Beta and, having rolled out some changes,
it would be really helpful to get a few more Alpha users in beforehand. Use
the secret word: "magic". Thanks.

